# Bored in Bahrain



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

So been here a week and haven't been out... Bored witless! Any suggestions of good watering holes? Anyone in Bahrain?.... Help?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> So been here a week and haven't been out... Bored witless! Any suggestions of good watering holes? Anyone in Bahrain?.... Help?


You've sold your soul to the devil Old Bean.......Big Bucks and NO Tax.
Why don't you pop over to Pattaya and take a stroll down Walking St!
THAT is sure to cheer you up!


----------



## Tiger71 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hi*



Arranexpat said:


> So been here a week and haven't been out... Bored witless! Any suggestions of good watering holes? Anyone in Bahrain?.... Help?


Hi Arranexpat, How are you, r u still in Bahrain ?


----------

